# Does anyone use paper towels to dry their face?



## MetzFan (Oct 22, 2005)

I've read of some people doing this. I saw a roll of Seventh Generation brown paper towels (brown meaning they're unbleached) that are fragrance and dye free.

Anyone ever try this?

Thanks.


----------



## K*O* (Oct 22, 2005)

What's wrong w/a towel to blot??? Paper Towels I can't see any use for them - other than wiping down the counter-top


----------



## KathrynNicole (Oct 22, 2005)

Not me. My skin wouldn't tolerate it.


----------



## girl_geek (Oct 22, 2005)

A lot of paper towels seem to be kind of "dusty" to me, like sometimes they'll leave little bits of paper behind and such, especially those cheap brown towels in some public restrooms .... if the paper particles are small enough, I would worry that they would clog your pores ... but I have no idea if they actually would, that's just my own thoughts!

Using CLEAN towels to dry your face should be just fine .... remember that facial oils from your face and bacteria from all sorts of places can build up on towels, so make sure you replace them often!


----------



## sheubear (Oct 22, 2005)

i avoid paper towels as the white ones are chemically treated or they make me sneeze due to residue dust.

Originally Posted by *girl_geek* A lot of paper towels seem to be kind of "dusty" to me, like sometimes they'll leave little bits of paper behind and such, especially those cheap brown towels in some public restrooms .... if the paper particles are small enough, I would worry that they would clog your pores ... but I have no idea if they actually would, that's just my own thoughts!
Using CLEAN towels to dry your face should be just fine .... remember that facial oils from your face and bacteria from all sorts of places can build up on towels, so make sure you replace them often!


----------



## greeneyedangel (Oct 22, 2005)

I agree with the others, a clean dry towel is the best and most hygenic. I wouldn't want to end up with little white bits on my face after washing.


----------



## Leony (Oct 22, 2005)

Sorry, I've never use paper towels to dry my skin.


----------



## katt (Oct 22, 2005)

I prefer using a clean dry towel to paper towel.


----------



## bocagirl (Oct 22, 2005)

I do, I use Bounty.


----------



## smilingface (Oct 23, 2005)

I am with bocagirl. I too use Bounty to dry my face. It doesn't leave white bits and I can use a clean one every time I wash my face. It works great!


----------



## delirium (Oct 23, 2005)

I have never even heard of this before, does that make me strange?



I just use a clean normal towel.


----------



## LipglossQueen (Oct 23, 2005)

I do sometimes when I'm away from ome with the kitchen ones, it doesn't irritate my skin, i's only a temporary thing when I don't have a clean face towel.


----------



## laurenbusta (Feb 22, 2007)

yeah i have heard that u should use paper towels too especially if u have acne prone skin.. its supposed to help with the bacteria found in towels..


----------



## shivs (Feb 22, 2007)

I like to use just a clean tissue rather then a towel, because towels are more likeley to carry bacteria, but I usually just let my face air dry.


----------



## jessimau (Feb 22, 2007)

I've done it before, in an airport restroom. I took the redeye and had to go to seminars all day w/o a chance to get to my grandparents' house to change/get ready. I only blot/pat dry with paper towels, though...any rubbing is just really irritating.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Feb 22, 2007)

I prefer to air dry my face.


----------



## korina981 (Feb 23, 2007)

most paper towels are too rough for me.


----------



## pinkette (Feb 23, 2007)

I like to use paper towel for some strange reason I prefer it more than using a towell


----------



## magosienne (Feb 23, 2007)

i just use a normal towel. i usually do the laundry, so i oftenly replace them with clean ones.


----------



## IBMis2 (Feb 23, 2007)

I have never tried this. I would think they would be too rough for my face?


----------



## Gwendela (Feb 23, 2007)

I just use a clean towel. In fact I don't use paper towels at all in my house.


----------



## sushi-gal (Feb 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *girl_geek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif A lot of paper towels seem to be kind of "dusty" to me, like sometimes they'll leave little bits of paper behind and such, especially those cheap brown towels in some public restrooms .... if the paper particles are small enough, I would worry that they would clog your pores ... but I have no idea if they actually would, that's just my own thoughts!
Using CLEAN towels to dry your face should be just fine .... remember that facial oils from your face and bacteria from all sorts of places can build up on towels, so make sure you replace them often!






I agree. I wouldn't be comfortable getting those bits left on my face. Well, now I wonder how often should I change the towel.


----------



## Bea (Feb 23, 2007)

Yes...I know it's not good for the environment, but it makes a big difference in my skin.


----------



## rejectstar (Feb 23, 2007)

Unless I was in a pinch and couldn't find a real towel, there's no way I'd use a paper one on my face. Just seems terribly wasteful to me, when a nice, clean, soft, fluffy towel does the job just wonderfully on its own, and you don't have to throw it away after just one use!


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Feb 23, 2007)

Nahhhhh-not me.


----------



## Savvy_lover (Feb 25, 2007)

no one ask u to WIPE your face with a paper towel... u put it on your face and just lightly touch your face with it . thats the best way to dry your face according to some artist and drs. dont get rid of all the water . leave a bit on your face and then put on your own moisturizer. that way more water can be retained and for longer.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Feb 25, 2007)

Ive used one maybe once or twice.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Feb 25, 2007)

i do. whats wrong with using it to dry your face?


----------



## littletingoddes (Feb 25, 2007)

I just use a fresh dry washcloth every time. It's gentler than a paper towel, and doesn't fill up the trash.


----------



## LipglossQueen (Feb 27, 2007)

I use a tissue or something, towels harbour germs no matter often you wash them.


----------



## Ricci (Feb 27, 2007)

ouch!! no way


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 27, 2007)

sometimes, i dont see whats wrong with that.


----------



## hushabye (Feb 27, 2007)

there's no harm in using paper towels and its not possible to get white stuff on your face unless you scrub it like ur scrubbing a pot. Just use to blot the water.

Anyhoo, i use towels but i see the point in using paper towels. No bacteria.....I might try it


----------



## chinadoll (Feb 27, 2007)

If you have oily skin after you wash your face I dry it with paper towels. I found face towels spread like bacteria and they leave your face oily. Paper towels leave your face with a matte look, dry clean crisp. No roughness, just pat dry your face, dont rub.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Feb 27, 2007)

i heard people are doing it cause it is supposedly more hygienic. I don't because i would feel bad using up so much paper just for that (I kind of have this thing about carrying about environment) - so I just have this little face towels that I try to wash quite often.


----------



## Annia (Feb 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *vanilla_sky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i heard people are doing it cause it is supposedly more hygienic. I don't because i would feel bad using up so much paper just for that (I kind of have this thing about carrying about environment) - so I just have this little face towels that I try to wash quite often. ditto


----------



## redwine (Feb 27, 2007)

Yes, I also use Bounty paper towels, they are lint free and always clean, IMO. I do not rub them on my face, just blot the water off with them. I hate using a hand towel, as it seems, no matter how much I wash my face, there is always some make up left behind, and it gets all over my good hand towels. I keep rinsing and washing and blotting until the paper towel comes out clean! Works for me, anyway, been using Bounty for this for several years and no problems!


----------



## dlwt2003 (Feb 27, 2007)

usually use one wash rag for my face a day, that way i get my own town so to speak. as far as air drying per someone else, I personally know my skin would chap that way. Paper towels well if I was sweating I might but not on a ongoing basis, I mean paper towels I just dont think are so good for your skin


----------



## mmonroemaniac (Feb 27, 2007)

never have, but it makes sense rather than rubbing your face in a towel that you fibbed your face in yesturday or whatever


----------



## LovinPigments (Feb 27, 2007)

hmmm sounds like something more to spend money on...whats wrong with a towel. i think paper towels would leave like a dusty residue on the face.


----------



## clwkerric (Feb 27, 2007)

I agree with everyone... I think a clean hand towel would be the best.


----------



## beautynista (Feb 27, 2007)

I use tissue.


----------



## blonde65 (Mar 1, 2007)

I use them to blot my face in the summer, but I prefer a clean towel as a rule. I think it comes down to personal preference.


----------



## SierraWren (Mar 1, 2007)

I've used paper towels when no clean towels were around...


----------



## Fizzymartini (Mar 2, 2007)

Ah, I thought I was the only one! I usually use one of those small towels, but when I think it's getting a bit dirty and I can't do the washing yet or something, I use paper towels. Except they're not normal paper towels - they're really soft but durable, and quite big... dunno where my aunt gets them, but she gives me some in bulk!! That way I know it's clean every time I use one!


----------



## mickey1962 (Mar 2, 2007)

I have never tried this - so I might try it just to see what happens.


----------



## perlanga (Mar 2, 2007)

I stay at a college dorm with a community bathroom, so instead of lugging my towel every time I need to wash my face I just ude the paper towels.


----------



## jaime.rever (Mar 2, 2007)

I have dried my face with Bounty (sometimes other brands) paper towels a million times. I really like it because I don't have to worry about the towel being dirty. I have never had Bounty leave particles are dust, they are the BEST! definitely don't rub though, remember that paper is made from wood!! just touch it to your face and let it quickly absorb water. I also like to airdry, but lately haven't been doing it because I don't want to wait to apply lotion. This probably sounds weird, but I have even used a few squares of toilet paper to dry my face. This does tend to leave some dust or stick to your face though, unless you use a thin non-luxury brand like Scott. It's weird, but you have to admit it is hygenic... I have three teenage brothers and I do NOT want to share a face towel with them, and there is only room for one on the rack, so I just stick to air or paper or sometimes a just washed clean soft t-shirt in my room. Anyway, more than you wanted--sorry. Oh, I just remembered, Kleenex now makes these new silky untextured paper towels that are great for the face!


----------



## CorteoGirl (Mar 2, 2007)

I have only used paper towels to dry my face when I am going to wear my contacts. They don't leave lint like towels do. And they were bounty. Bounty seems to be the only ones that didn't leave any thing on my eyes and face.


----------

